# Nos ????



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am considering buying and putting this on my 05 goat. If anyone has any experience with NOS good or bad. Please share it with me. Thank you... http://www.nitrousdirect.com/gto-nitrous.html


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You need a window switch and a fuel pressure cut-off switch and you should be pretty set. Nitrous is not harmful when set up correctly.:cheers


----------

